# my new pantograph



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

My brand spanky new pantograph made from crap from the scrap bin and the first test run:

























Pantograph Photos by zydaco | Photobucket


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a quick video of it carving those letters
my pantograph - YouTube


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

No need to make one you can buy one and on it's side it will do the M & T as well..

1298 Pantograph from Milescraft - Milescraft

Milescraft 1298 3D-Pantograph Router Stencil Tracing Jig - Amazon.com

==


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like it works well is it possible to use stock letters instead of having to cut your own?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

No, no, not 'crap from the scrap bin', it's pre-used wood. Regardless, nice job. I like it.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

JOAT said:


> No, no, not 'crap from the scrap bin', it's pre-used wood. Regardless, nice job. I like it.


Well said - recycling of old timbers save money and is often better quality than the new stuff......well done....


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome project, great job!

Been considering a couple of tools using a Bosch Colt router. One is the pantograph and the other a loose tenon tool.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. This was the creature of necessity. I needed to make lettering for the three Elm platens upon which my three way valves will sit for my brewery. But my efforts at hand carving letters has not been encouraging so I had to use those skills I did have to get the job done. So I built a machine. 

Since building it I've considered a whole wide range of things I should be able to use this pantograph to make. It's going to be a lot more useful than I'd initially anticipated. And - - it hangs on a nail when not in use. 




> is it possible to use stock letters instead of having to cut your own?


I dunno why not. But the selection of letters commercially won't be nearly as broad as your word processor can offer. I can cut 'em out on the BS or my Scroll saw


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

Matthias Wandel does one, and also has an online template maker for the letters.

3-D router pantograph


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for Matthias Wandel to make a steam-powered aeroplane with an mdf gearbox ;-)


----------



## mickleuk (Apr 11, 2011)

JCJCJC said:


> I'm waiting for Matthias Wandel to make a steam-powered aeroplane with an mdf gearbox ;-)


Nothing would surprise me


----------

